# hcg fukin sucks



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

been doing hcg @ 500x2/week and even though my balls have swelled up my loads aren't that much bigger then when my balls were shrunk, when i decided to try pct (blast + trt now) i used clomid and my loads were massive, was curious if anyone knows if id get the same results with clomid or if im stuck with average loads , on clomid i was able to cover a girls face with cum , now its like meh


----------



## losieloos (Nov 29, 2013)

We need visible evidence.  Pics or vid will do.


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

losieloos said:


> We need visible evidence.  Pics or vid will do.



send me those pics you have saved in my documents of your mom and in return ill send you a video as evidence o.o


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

i love hcg for a blast before pct..i recover real well..u sure u didnt have bunk hcg?


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i love hcg for a blast before pct..i recover real well..u sure u didnt have bunk hcg?



its amls, def made my balls bigger and sperm volume has increased but nothing like clomids


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> its amls, def made my balls bigger and sperm volume has increased but nothing like clomids


Im not sure what your goal is..making a bigger nut?  but i would never cycle without a blast of hcg again


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im not sure what your goal is..making a bigger nut?  but i would never cycle without a blast of hcg again



im on 250mg of test with 1000hcg, was hoping the hcg would make me bust massive loads like clomid did


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> im on 250mg of test with 1000hcg, was hoping the hcg would make me bust massive loads like clomid did



thats alot of hcg for such a small dose imo


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 29, 2013)

Have you tried staring at a picture of Cappy, that always makes me shoot big loads


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> thats alot of hcg for such a small dose imo



i split it, usually i do about 100-125mg on monday and thursday, and hcg i did it into 3 but now its into 2 which i do on sunday and wed


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2013)

keep messing with it till u find what works good for u..alot of bros do fine with 500iu hcg on cycle..i dont see the point in using it on cycle and having extra estrogen in your body..some like to which is fine too..there are no set rules to this shit


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok you should probably be more concerned that you're actually recovering from cycling rather then how big your loads are unless you work in porn.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Nov 30, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Ok you should probably be more concerned that you're actually recovering from cycling rather then how big your loads are unless you work in porn.



He doesn't come off. He's on TRT.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 30, 2013)

Is a 10 week 500iu/week cycle once every six months good if you're on TRT?


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 30, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Is a 10 week 500iu/week cycle once every six months good if you're on TRT?



if ur on trt you run hcg year round, 250ius x2 every week  is like the basic protocol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it the chinese with the blue top? I don't get shit from HCG. No plumped up nuts or loads... I still take it because it does much more than that.  If you want to shoot a mega load. .5mg caber with 100mg proviron.


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is it the chinese with the blue top? I don't get shit from HCG. No plumped up nuts or loads... I still take it because it does much more than that.  If you want to shoot a mega load. .5mg caber with 100mg proviron.




medistar nor aml have caber or proviron   and those are the only 2 labs i got sadly in canada


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> medistar nor aml have caber or proviron   and those are the only 2 labs i got sadly in canada



Try some Molsen. About a 30 pack. Then you won't care?


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try some Molsen. About a 30 pack. Then you won't care?




not a fan of molsen  tastes like balls if u ask me


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 30, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> not a fan of molsen  tastes like balls if u ask me



You would know hahaha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2013)

Bro, Do you even 'Murica?


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 30, 2013)

Did not think I was going to see this today wtf lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 30, 2013)

...I  don't see hcg needed  while on trt.  unless  you  plan  on having  kids.
 offer  than  that.  youre fine


loads?  what are we ninjas now?


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have been on trt for 2 years and done 3 cycles in that time and have never used hcg. My shrunken balls make my crank look even bigger and my loads are still huge. I'm 40 and married and I hate kids so my balls are not a concern.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 30, 2013)

For me any amount of hcg over 400 iu per week made my loads not as explosive so i now only do test e7d and hcg every wed of only 250 ius and i blow a load like im in a porno... Might try that and see what happens?


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 30, 2013)

J20 said:


> For me any amount of hcg over 400 iu per week made my loads not as explosive so i now only do test e7d and hcg every wed of only 250 ius and i blow a load like im in a porno... Might try that and see what happens?



With a 5000iu vial that's 20 weeks.  Does HCG last that long after it's mixed?


----------



## j2048b (Nov 30, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> With a 5000iu vial that's 20 weeks.  Does HCG last that long after it's mixed?



I actually get an 11,000 iu vial and ive had no issues keeping it in the fridge and using it for up to a year! Ive never had it go bad? My last bloods were over 1,000 for test just off a 100 mlg test shot and 1 - 250 iu hcg shot, and the hcg is very old i think i got it this past april or so?


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 30, 2013)

J20 said:


> I actually get an 11,000 iu vial and ive had no issues keeping it in the fridge and using it for up to a year! Ive never had it go bad? My last bloods were over 1,000 for test just off a 100 mlg test shot and 1 - 250 iu hcg shot, and the hcg is very old i think i got it this past april or so?



hm, i might do this too actually aha


----------



## j2048b (Nov 30, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> hm, i might do this too actually aha



It does work! At least for me! And ive not had any issues, acne a bit, anastrozole u if i feel i need it and my taint begins to ich a bit, then ill throw down a 1 mlg pill 1 time per week usually day or 2 after hcg shot... And im golden... Ehm... Like a shower muhahaha


----------



## shenky (Nov 30, 2013)

What do you mean by "blast" HCG? Does it not need to be used through out cycle?


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 30, 2013)

shenky said:


> What do you mean by "blast" HCG? Does it not need to be used through out cycle?



There's two schools of thought.  500/week on cycle or a blast, like 500-1000/day between your cycle and PCT.  Method one tries to maintain them the whole time, method two let's the go on vacation, then jumps starts them before PCT starts.  Both methods work.  For cycling I prefer to run it on cycle, but that's just me.  There's other benefits of running HCG which is why most guys will cycle it with their TRT


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 30, 2013)

My doc scripts it as part of my protocol.   I keep refilling it, but quit using it a long time ago.  Never helped my loads and my balls never shrunk that much when I quit using it.   

I haven't found anything that has increased my load size, which sucks.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2013)

HCG doses can vary widely. To restore ITT levels usually about 500 iu HCG twice weekly is fine. For fertility you can take way more. I have been on as high as 1,500 iu EOD. Personally I would slowly increase the dose from where you are at now. I have used HCG on and off for about 7 years now and I like 800 iu twice weekly the best.


----------



## superman4hire (Dec 1, 2013)

HCG is essential for fastest recovery. If you are only worried about porn star loads, hit up the hcg and clo. Clo does give me bigger loads. I'm not a fan of clo long term, after a while I feel like a lil bitch. HMG waste of money, IMO


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 9, 2013)

clo made my nuts massive LOL, looked like they got stung by a bee and swelled up aha and loads were great, hcg im kinda disappointed in.... 2 weeks after taking hcg my loads are pretty much none existent again aha


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

Stop wrenching your pp so much and your loads will increase a bit. Or just continue to blow them into fat chicks and not worry about it


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 14, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> if ur on trt you run hcg year round, 250ius x2 every week  is like the basic protocol



Same-same. Been running this for years since I went on TRT. The Boys are swole, loads are big enough to impress the Missus. That's all I need.


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 23, 2014)

Dennis, any updates on the status of your "loads?...


----------

